# How can I tell if I'm overtraining a muscle?



## CrispyChickenWrap (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey everyone (-: I'm a girl so I train glutes 3 times a week, two heavy/compound lifting days, one lighter day and then another couple days just super chill resistance band work to maintain. I structure it so the heavy days are 2 or 3 days apart so I have enough time to recover. I was just wondering how to tell if I'm overtraining, I'm never in any pain or stiffness but I can feel my muscles straight away when I start training them. Are there any signs I should look out for to slow down?


----------



## TheDutchCook (Apr 7, 2017)

Ooooooooo :32 (17):


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 7, 2017)

So what are your staats?  Weight lifting experience, weight, height, goals, etc.  Welcome aboard!!


----------



## CrispyChickenWrap (Apr 7, 2017)

I've been lifting for 3-4 years, 60kg 1.68m. I'm happy with my body not particularly in a rush to get anywhere (-: I'm trying to slowly build up some muscle/fat at the moment around my legs because I feel like being a bit softer right now. I'm just intuitively eating and enjoying the process but I decided to increase my frequency to mix things up and want to make sure I'm not overdoing it! Thank you!!!


----------



## CrispyChickenWrap (Apr 7, 2017)

oooOOOOoooOOOOOOooooOOooo


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

You aren't over training.


----------



## CrispyChickenWrap (Apr 7, 2017)

I might make the lighter day a bit more full on then


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

CrispyChickenWrap said:


> I might make the lighter day a bit more full on then



Good for it. Overtraining is hard to do. Most under train.  You know you did when you just don't feel like getting out of bed. Or cant. You shouldn't be sore for a week. Couple days at most. 

So feel free to squeeze your butt all you want.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 7, 2017)

Training any muscle 3 times per week(arms may be an exception) is typically overkill. Although, if you keep your workout moderate and don't feel tired and/or sore by your next training session, I would say that you are good to go.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 7, 2017)

You will be fine...keep going...


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 7, 2017)

With chronic overtraining you may see things like lack of interest/motivation, sleep issues, chronic nagging small injuries, decreased progress.  Like POB said, it's actually pretty tough to ovetrain, and honestly in all the years I've been training I can't think of a specific example I've seen.  Keep hammering that ass.


----------



## Milo (Apr 7, 2017)

For me I know Im tapped when I have no appetite, no motivation for anything, no sex drive. Also it sounds weird but if my grip is feeling very weak its usually an indicator that Im run down. My best workouts have always been after a point where I feel like I could crush a dudes skull with my hands. No science behind this, just something Ive consistently noticed along the way.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 7, 2017)

Milo said:


> For me I know Im tapped when I have no appetite, no motivation for anything, no sex drive. Also it sounds weird but if my grip is feeling very weak its usually an indicator that Im run down. My best workouts have always been after a point where I feel like I could crush a dudes skull with my hands. No science behind this, just something Ive consistently noticed along the way.



Same for me with the grip. Once that happens I know to slow the **** down. Cut my rpe. Skip lifts etc...


----------



## CrispyChickenWrap (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks so much everyone for your help! I'm still consistently motivated and energetic to train so sounds like I'm giving myself enough recovery time


----------



## Georgia (Apr 8, 2017)

Listen to your body. Don't be afraid to amp it up, but don't be afraid to give yourself some deloading time off to recover. Diet is everything - remember that. Nutrition grows and shapes the body.


----------



## CrispyChickenWrap (Apr 8, 2017)

Yesss, I have just turned it up to high frequency/high volume in the last month so I'll probably ride this out for another month or so then assess! I was just a bit worried because I'm doing high volume multiple times a week on the same muscle so wasn't sure if I was giving it enough time to recover and grow. I'll probably just have to let the results speak for themselves and trust my body


----------

